
Ask HN: Any mobile app to evaluate position during chess game - K1sauce
I am trying to find an app that let&#x27;s me take a picture of the chess board and reports  an estimate of the current position and maybe suggest the next move.<p>If I can&#x27;t find it I&#x27;m thinking about making it. Would anyone here want to use that.
======
kartman62
[https://nextchessmove.com/](https://nextchessmove.com/)

~~~
K1sauce
Yeah it's good but it doesn't have a feature where I can capture the image
with my phone. You have to put the board position in manually each time.

